# Foggy morning mountain view



## JustJazzie (Oct 2, 2014)

I have always struggled with landscapes, so  when nature presented me an awesome opportunity to practice the other morning, I jumped on it! I would love some C&C on this one.


----------



## Nevermore1 (Oct 2, 2014)

I'm looking on my phone so can't give any technical criticism (also I suck at the tech aspects) but I do think it's a great shot!


----------



## Stradawhovious (Oct 2, 2014)

Maybe a wee bit underexposed?


----------



## JustJazzie (Oct 2, 2014)

Stradawhovious said:


> Maybe a wee bit underexposed?


I wondered this too, after I viewed it on a different screen. I'm struggling with blowing out the highlights though. I really need to invest in a ND filter.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Oct 2, 2014)

I've often wanted to try this, but keep forgetting when I have the chance to take the shots...

Use multiple exposures to have a properly exposed everything.  In your case if you properly expose for the sky, the trees and mountains are underexposed.  If you properly expose the mountains, the sky is blown out.  You can use the same premise as the folks over in the HDR camp without HRDing the ever living crap out of your photo.

Take 2 exposures on a tripod.  One exposed for the sky, one exposed for the rest.  Load them both into PS, lightroom etc... whatever you use for your editing.  Then blend the two photos together using the properly exposed sky from the one, and the properly exposed foreground from the other... the process at will.
In theory it could produce some awesome shots.

Andy Gock : Newcastle Photographer Multiple Exposure Blending for Landscapes - Newcastle Photographer


----------



## Designer (Oct 2, 2014)

Oh, sweet!  The lines are fantastic!  

Pretty good balance, too!

Nominated for POTM October, 2014

Doze LINES!


----------



## oldhippy (Oct 2, 2014)

Just stunning.


----------



## JustJazzie (Oct 2, 2014)

Designer said:


> Oh, sweet!  The lines are fantastic!
> 
> Pretty good balance, too!
> 
> ...


Goodness me! I did not expect to read that when I opened this back up! Thank you.



oldhippy said:


> Just stunning.


Thank you!! I'm very lucky to wake up to this view every morning!!

Now, As for the darkness, is this better?


----------



## Gary A. (Oct 2, 2014)

Great clouds.


----------



## JustJazzie (Oct 2, 2014)

Stradawhovious said:


> I've often wanted to try this, but keep forgetting when I have the chance to take the shots...
> 
> Use multiple exposures to have a properly exposed everything.  In your case if you properly expose for the sky, the trees and mountains are underexposed.  If you properly expose the mountains, the sky is blown out.  You can use the same premise as the folks over in the HDR camp without HRDing the ever living crap out of your photo.
> 
> ...



*Blush* This is actually an HDR image already, but I was trying to make it very subtle.


----------



## oldhippy (Oct 2, 2014)

Like the original. The mood is more appealing. But that's me.  Ed


----------



## robbins.photo (Oct 2, 2014)

JustJazzie said:


> I have always struggled with landscapes, so  when nature presented me an awesome opportunity to practice the other morning, I jumped on it! I would love some C&C on this one.



Ok, so it's pretty.. but would I be out of line if I asked where the giant hamster is?

Lol


----------



## JustJazzie (Oct 2, 2014)

oldhippy said:


> Like the original. The mood is more appealing. But that's me.  Ed


Thanks Ed! Its a tough call for me, perhaps I have stared too long. ;-)


----------



## JustJazzie (Oct 2, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> Ok, so it's pretty.. but would I be out of line if I asked where the giant hamster is?
> 
> Lol


:Giggle: Ill leave the giant hamsters for our resident hamster photographer. ;-) He is welcome to have at the original image if he so wishes. lol


----------



## robbins.photo (Oct 2, 2014)

JustJazzie said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, so it's pretty.. but would I be out of line if I asked where the giant hamster is?
> ...



Ok, guess I'm confused then.  You said this was HDR - isn't that Have Da Rodent?

Lol


----------



## KenC (Oct 2, 2014)

oldhippy said:


> Like the original. The mood is more appealing. But that's me.  Ed



I agree.  In fact, I might tone down the sky a bit.


----------



## JustJazzie (Oct 2, 2014)

Different shot, same set. Not hdr, but super photoshopped. Any thoughts?


----------



## dannylightning (Oct 2, 2014)

Great photo,  You wake up to that every morning ?  I want to live there,  I always said I would move to the mountains far away from every one else if I could.
That must be awesome.


----------



## JustJazzie (Oct 2, 2014)

dannylightning said:


> Great photo,  You wake up to that every morning ?  I want to live there,  I always said I would move to the mountains far away from every one else if I could.
> That must be awesome.


Well, its not foggy every morning. ;-) But indeed, this is the view from my deck. I am a pretty lucky lady, there is no denying that!


----------



## FanBoy (Oct 2, 2014)

Stunning view. I like your original shot better; part of the image's strength is in the contrast and depth of the trees and fog. Those details get lost in your second image.


----------



## mnmcote (Oct 2, 2014)

I love the clouds and the fog in all the versions you have displayed.. Stunning really... I find that I wrestle with these types of shots trying to get the colors of the sky and the trees below to both be correctly exposed... Awesome photos..


----------



## JustJazzie (Oct 2, 2014)

FanBoy said:


> Stunning view. I like your original shot better; part of the image's strength is in the contrast and depth of the trees and fog. Those details get lost in your second image.


Thanks for the thoughts!


mnmcote said:


> I love the clouds and the fog in all the versions you have displayed.. Stunning really... I find that I wrestle with these types of shots trying to get the colors of the sky and the trees below to both be correctly exposed... Awesome photos..


 thanks so much! It took me a week with the files to come up with something I liked! It was much harder than I thought it would have been. Now to decide which to print!


----------



## Derrel (Oct 2, 2014)

I like the second shot and the light coming through the foreground trees. On the first shot, could you maybe make an adjustment brush and just burn down the hot clouds area?


----------



## JustJazzie (Oct 2, 2014)

Derrel said:


> I like the second shot and the light coming through the foreground trees. On the first shot, could you maybe make an adjustment brush and just burn down the hot clouds area?


 Now that you mention it, I have been looking towards the bright spot. Not sure why I didn't think to fix it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How is this?


----------



## snowbear (Oct 2, 2014)

Beautiful.  A bit dark, but i think that adds to the mood.


----------



## Designer (Oct 3, 2014)

I am pretty sure I had this done yesterday, but it was not showing up, so re-did the nom just now.


----------



## Edsport (Oct 4, 2014)

Original for me too...


----------



## Actinia (Oct 5, 2014)

Very impressive. Is that actually a bank of clouds rolling over the ridge?


----------



## JustJazzie (Oct 5, 2014)

Actinia said:


> Very impressive. Is that actually a bank of clouds rolling over the ridge?


It sure is! We are often above the clouds here. It's even prettier in person, I think.


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Oct 5, 2014)

JustJazzie said:


> Actinia said:
> 
> 
> > Very impressive. Is that actually a bank of clouds rolling over the ridge?
> ...



If it's not too much to ask, where is this? I think at times it would be nice to live places like that but inevitably it's a long drive to any amenities. I'd hate to have to drive a 1/2 hour each way to get groceries or something. 

Also, just make prints of all of them and choose which one you'd like to hang on your wall when you see them in person. Unless you're doing really big prints they don't cost all that much. You put your name on the one so that one obviously means something to you.


----------



## annamaria (Oct 7, 2014)

Lovely shot. I prefer the original.


----------



## JustJazzie (Oct 7, 2014)

TreeofLifeStairs said:


> JustJazzie said:
> 
> 
> > Actinia said:
> ...


This Is in the colorado mountains, a hour and a half northish of Denver. It's around 30 minuets to a small grocery store, and an hour to a costco. We always say as soon as they put in a wal mart within 30 minuets of us were moving!


----------



## e.rose (Oct 7, 2014)

I don't know nothin' 'bout nothin' when it comes to landscapes, but I'd say that you have yourself a purty picture right there...

And I like the original better. It's moodier.

Not everything has to be "bright" and "perfectly exposed".  ^_^


----------



## Vince.1551 (Oct 7, 2014)

Nothing to comment actually. It's a great image. Second image is the best. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

